#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-24
<tripelb> Re the nexus 7  - . How is the 8.5 hours of battery life judged? Continuous use? If not then how? Would being on reddit, reading and posting count as continuous use? - I got one but only get 5 hours til  battery warning. Is that enough. Google phone rep is full of FUD.
<tripelb> For N7: What about otg cable for multi? I heard about some use, monitor? HDMI?, that needed an otg with more connections in it... Or for more than one input.. Not sure but interested.
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-26
<Kireji> have their been any development in the last few months with laptops?  I'm looking to get a laptop and run ubuntu and finding the landscape difficult to understand.  specs, manufacturers, all the  complexity of hardware PLUS compatibility
<Kireji> where do I start?
<tripelb> There is a list of supported laptops.
<tripelb> You prolly have certain laptops you are most interested in.
<tripelb> And last, there is a new first, a laptop with Ubuntu for developers. Better quality. Comes with Ubuntu. Hope this helps.
<tripelb> <- has nexus 7 and plans Ubuntu.
<tripelb> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2017383/dell-ships-lightweight-xps-13-laptop-with-ubuntu-linux.html
<tripelb> http://www.thevarguy.com/2012/12/03/dell-ships-high-end-ubuntu-laptop-for-cloud-developers/
<tripelb> Hop you see this.
<tripelb> Hope  you see this. Kireji
<tripelb> Anyone putting Ubuntu on a  nexus 7 ?
<tripelb> I need to get invited to #ubu tu.testing and do I even belong there?
<TheDrums> tripelb: That's closed and redirects to here.
<tripelb> Since there was an official ububtu pave, I didn't realize it was beta. I have a 32G one.
<tripelb> Ok
<tripelb> S/pave/page/
<tripelb> I am well unhappy with the nexus is.
<tripelb> Os
<tripelb> I can sometimes cut and paste from a page. It is just... Ignorant. Copying apple? Dunno.
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-28
<cprofitt> hello all
<cprofitt> anyone know in-depth how Ubuntu Friendly works?
<Kireji> http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=mlb15855_n_ub-ptg&model_id=xps-13-l321x-mlk&c=us&l=en&s=biz&cs=555
<Kireji> the super hard to find link to dell xps offering http://www.dell.com/us/enterprise/p/xps-13-linux/pd.aspx
<Kireji> I want to test drive one
<cprofitt> good morning all
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-29
<Noskcaj> what would i need to test arm images on a hiapad hi802?
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-30
<Noskcaj> have the upgrade iso tests frozen? they are still on 20121228
<Noskcaj> i have found a bug in alternate, it thinks broken hill has it's own timezone
<Noskcaj> i am making a wiki page to list the oversized images and their status. any tips or objections?
<stgraber> Noskcaj: are you aware that all the product managers already receive an automated daily e-mail about those?
<Noskcaj> stgraber, no, but therefor the page is near pointless, i shall remove it
<stgraber> Noskcaj: right. oversizedness is detected at a lot of different points, most of which send us e-mail already.
<stgraber> Noskcaj: the build server notices at build time and flags the images on cdimage.ubuntu.com and on iso.qa.ubuntu.com (as a build comment), then Jenkins also has a test for it (which sends notifications to Canonical QA at least) and if none of that was noticed, we get the daily summary by e-mail :)
<Noskcaj> stgraber, ok, thanks for the info
<Noskcaj> phillw, on the topic of oversized images, has anything happened to the lubuntu-desktop-ppc while i was away
<Noskcaj> can someone confirm bug 1087409
<ubot5> bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "*buntu dailys take 3 minutes to get to the next screen if install mp3 is selected." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087409
<Noskcaj> anyone online? the kubuntu oem testcase needs updates
<Noskcaj> plz respond
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-23
<elopio> good morning
<elopio> almost holidays, but not yet :)
<senan> DanChapman Good Eve!!!
<senan> DanChapman, I've sent an email regarding an issue
<senan> Good Night All!!!!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-24
<efe> hello
<efe> I have a problem with my ubuntu login page. I wanna report this to community. can anyone help me??
<efe> hello
<efe> I have a problem
<efe> hi
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-26
<kearkan> Hello all
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-27
<DanChapman> good morning all
<Noskcaj> hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, Hey. How are you?
<elfy> good morning DanChapman
<Noskcaj> Pretty good, still waiting for the post office to open again. You?
<elfy> DanChapman: ll went well I assume, and they didn't recognise you in the big red coat :)
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, yeah really good myself. Had a nice few days off
<Noskcaj> How do i actually test for things in autopilot-gtk with 1.4? I can't find any tests based on the app_proxy thing i can copy off.
<DanChapman> elfy, they sure didn't, and it wasn't overly early either 6.30 I was well chuffed :-)
<elfy> oh that's not too bad at all :)
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, the only difference between 1.3 and 1.4 is that property values that were either 0 or 1 are now bools 'True/False' the rest pretty much works the same way apart from a few methods like 'get_state_by_path' but you generally won't use them
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, the only Gtk tests I have seen tests using 1.4 are ubiquity and gnome-online-accounts
<DanChapman> the ubuntu-autopilot-tests need updating to use bools instead of ints and they will be compliant aswell
<DanChapman> elfy, :-) how was your christmas?
<elfy> DanChapman: relaxed - mine are more or less grown up, just one 14 year old - others are adult
<elfy> wb TheLordOfTime
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, Where can i find the code for those tests? And i'm just meaning any gtk test that uses app_proxy
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, the ubiquity tests are here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/files/head:/autopilot/ and the online accounts are here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/gnome-control-center-signon/trunk/files/head:/tests/autopilot/
<elfy> DanChapman: did you speak to nick about the splitting xubuntu tests etc conversation we had ?
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, the ubiquity tests are highly customised and there is ALOT of code there to try and understand but the online-accounts is a good one, or even evince or gedit tests and just as useful
<DanChapman> elfy, not yet I havn't seen him about, so i will send him an email maybe today or even a message to the mailing list
<elfy> okey doke - I think he's in florida
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, Issue is, the control center test still uses self.app over app_proxy. I might just swap to that so i can copy stuff
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, self.app holds the app_proxy, the app_proxy is what is returned from launch_test_application()
<DanChapman> so you can use self.app or self.app_proxy or self.proxy as long as you get a returned object from launch_test_application it doesn't make a difference :-)
<Noskcaj> ok. I'm just saying that the example tests are different to the ones actually made, but i'll work that out tomorrow.
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, yes self.app_proxy does make more sense of what it contains. So if that makes it easier for you then use it :-) as long as it's clear that it contains the returned object from launch_test_app you can't go wrong :-)
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, thanks for making me feel dumber ;)
<elfy> stgraber: assuming you to be the goto guy(gal) for tracker stuff - this one I assume would be a simple thing
<elfy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1210728
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1210728 in Ubuntu QA Website "Report a testcase bug missing from package tracker" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<stgraber> elfy: that's a config option, so balloons should be able to enable it
<elfy> stgraber: aah okey doke, thanks I'll hassle him as soon as I see him about then, thanks
<senan> DanChapman,balloons : Good Eve!!!
<DanChapman> senan howdy how are you? I see you left a message the other day about an email? I couldn't find one in my inbox, maybe i missed it and deleted it :-S
<senan> DanChapman, I pushed my new changes
<DanChapman> senan ahh ok ill take a look
<senan> DanChapman, Thanks :)
<senan> DanChapman, I'm sure that is not the correct way to do it.. but I couldn't find anything else
<senan> DanChapman, please mail me your comments.. I'm going to sleep :)
<DanChapman> senan, the "Shift+Tab's" aren't working correctly for me. I think i have something that will work better, ok i will mail it to you :-)
<DanChapman> goodnight senan
<senan> DanChapman, ohh is it..:( ..still struggling with vis :(
<senan> DanChapman, Good Night!!!
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, PING
<Noskcaj> How do i find what properties to pass to self.THING = self.app.select_single
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, Howdy, so do you mean like button properties etc?
<Noskcaj> Think so
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, use autopilot vis. Do you know how to launch it?
<Noskcaj> It says it's waiting for first valid dbus connection
<DanChapman> did you launch the app first with autopilot launch -i Gtk <app_name>
<DanChapman> you should get a message saying 'Interface loaded and wire protocol is 1.4' then you should be able to launch vis and see the launched app
<Noskcaj> Yep, thanks
<Noskcaj> Although i don't understand what it is i'm seeing
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, ok so initially you are lloking at the applications tree from the root/app_proxy point of view. So one of the GtkWindow or a name similar like GthWindow for gthumb is the main app window, so thats the tree you are mainly going to drop in to. All the other GtkWindow's are basically white noise and of little use. Also the GtkWindowAccessible directly under your main window tree is the ATK objects of the same window which can come in h
<DanChapman> andy
<DanChapman> If you open a dialog window you won't be able to see it in vis unless it's open as it usually doesn't exist before its launched
<Noskcaj> ok
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-28
<DanChapman> good morning
<SaberX01> very early good morning 2:00am here :-)
<DanChapman> SaberX01, Wow thats early! :-) I couldn't manage being up at that time
<SaberX01> Holidays, .. this time of day si the only time it's quiet around here :-)
<elfy> PaulW2U: when you do testcases - it's better for you not to worry about numbering them - we do that when we add them to the tracker system - that's where the numbers actually originatr
<elfy> there is already a 1628 ;)
<elfy> mmm - not in the branch though ...
<elfy> there is now
<elfy> PaulW2U: anyway - installing kubuntu to a vm - will deal with those testcases you've got mp for over the next day or so
<PaulW2U> elfy: yeah, sorry about that. I missed that until I read the instructions a second time. it was my first attempt though :)
<elfy> yep - you should have been about for my first attempt(s) poor old balloons and DanChapman :)
<DanChapman> :-)
<elfy> of course I blamed bzr for it all
<PaulW2U> to a non-programmer it is a little confusing. more kde testcases to come once I know the three that I've done are ok
<elfy> PaulW2U: I TOTALLY know where you coming from :)
<phillw> I will probably get told off again, but there is a non-pae version of lubuntu 13.10 http://phillw.net/isos/non-pae/
<elfy> just ask balloons or DanChapman about talking about autopilot to me ...
 * DanChapman has always been impressed with elfy's attempts to 'try' and understand :-)
<elfy> PaulW2U: only thing I would be thinking about now - while you can build these testcases and someone will merge them into the tracker - it'll be up to kubuntu qa to sort out the package tracker - at present there's not anywhere for the kubuntu ones to live
 * elfy is always impressed at DanChapman's attempts to explain it :)
<PaulW2U> elfy: oh, i see. am I wasting my time or do I need to contact someone?
<elfy> well I don't know - I've not any idea what the kubuntu plans are - even if they want to do it - I'd ask before doing more
<PaulW2U> ok, i just saw all the kde todo's and thought it would be a good place to start
<elfy> yea
<elfy> PaulW2U: chilcuil did a whole load of bugs and tagged them - I'd find out if kubuntu are going to do anything with them - and if not maybe mark the bugs as invalid or something
<elfy> I'll hold off on merging them as well until you let me know there's a need for them - does that sound sensible?
<PaulW2U> looking at packages.qa.ubuntu.com now - i see what you mean, no kubuntu, thanks for the heads up
<PaulW2U> elfy: yes, thanks
<elfy> that's ok - I thought I'd mention it :)
<sergio-br2> hi, anyone?
<Noskcaj> sergio-br2, always someone
<sergio-br2> Noskcaj, how are you
<Noskcaj> Pretty good. you?
<sergio-br2> fine!
<sergio-br2> i have some hardwares issues in trusty, and there is no testcase in laptop.qa
<Noskcaj> You don't need a testcase to report a bug
<sergio-br2> hum, yeah
<sergio-br2> so... there is no need of testcases in laptop.qa?
<Noskcaj> I think that got partly removed. And either way, file a bug first
<sergio-br2> one problem is this: Bug #1263351
<ubot5> bug 1263351 in linux (Ubuntu) "0489:e062 Bluetooth adapter does not work with Broadcom driver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263351
<Noskcaj> Maybe try and get it fixed upstream?
<sergio-br2> i think it is problem with the kernel, because there is a firmware problem. But i don't know how to assign it to upstream
<TheLordOfTime> what do you mean "assign" it to upstream.
<sergio-br2> hum, "subscribe" or link it with upstream, i don't know the correct word for it
<TheLordOfTime> sergio-br2: okay, because "assign" means assigning someone to the bug, which isn't what you want to do, if you file an upstream bug and Ubuntu knows about the upstream tracker, it can link the two, if not, just post a link to the upstream bug as a comment, referencing that you've filed it upstream
<TheLordOfTime> i think there's special kernel triage guidelines though, lemme double check that
<TheLordOfTime> (this is why I don't touch kernel bugs)
<TheLordOfTime> i was right, the kernel team has special triage procedures https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugTriage
<TheLordOfTime> ultimately though if it's not working with a proprietary driver, then the proprietary driver providers are probably the ones fixing it
<TheLordOfTime> (not to intrude on your thunder, Noskcaj, just my observations is all)
<sergio-br2> hey, thanks
<Noskcaj> TheLordOfTime, no problem. I'd looked away after saying "file a bug"
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj: hehe
<TheLordOfTime> i'm assuming since you've filed against linux, sergio-br2, that its a kernel / firmware / driver issue, so that's about all I can do to help ya, I make it a mission to avoid touching any bugs that have special triage guidelines :P
<TheLordOfTime> ('tis why i work primarily in the server packages with my triage, they don't have super special guidelines in most cases)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-29
<lyz> Testing pidgin
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-23
<ianorlin> I wonder when will apport start collecting crash reports?
<ianorlin> I read it is usually about alpha 1 but that is now released and still wasn't on
<Nothing_Much> Evenin' everybody or anybody
<elfy> hi Nothing_Much :)
<Nothing_Much> What's up, elfy?
 * elfy is, just - woken early :(
 * ianorlin hasn't gone to bed yet
 * elfy would be disappointed if he'd said that 
<ianorlin> yeah you are 3 hours ahead of me
<elfy> :)
<Nothing_Much> elfy: Oh really? It's like almost 2am here
<Nothing_Much> I should be sleeping by now
<Nothing_Much> And I should have been alpha testing 15.04
<Nothing_Much> Which I haven't because of a job
<elfy> I was asleep then - it's 7am almost now
<Nothing_Much> A nice job but the security practices are atrocious.
<elfy> no alpha to test - so I didn't :)
<Nothing_Much> If I could, I would test out Mir on my old Nvidia machine, but sadly Nouveau just doesn't work with it yet, and neither does Nvidia, but thankfully Nvidia plans to support Wayland AND Mir as much as they do X currently.
<Nothing_Much> *neither does nvidia
 * ianorlin hopes the dialies final get turned back on for lubuntu
<Nothing_Much> What are dialies?
<ianorlin> I meant dailies
<ianorlin> sorry my spelling is not good this late
<Nothing_Much> Ah
<Nothing_Much> Lubuntu has dailies as well?
<ianorlin> yes
<elfy> wxl probably needs to ask someone in -release
<ianorlin> I think he did
<elfy> Nothing_Much: everyone who's a flavour using the tracker has dailies
<elfy> ianorlin: ok
<ianorlin> might have to wait to tommorow to continue making my hundreds of gigabytes of testing in vm images this year
<wxl> omg. for real. i already asked about this
<Nothing_Much> elfy: I thought there were a couple of alphas then a Beta, then a Final Beta, then release for the other flavors
<elfy> Nothing_Much: nope - dailies, alpha's if they want, beta's if they want
<elfy> I see wxl is awake then :D
<Nothing_Much> So the old release schedule for other flavors is gone too?
<elfy> old schedule ?
<wxl> barely, elfy
<elfy> wxl: :)
<wxl> Nothing_Much: there's only one release schedule
<elfy> I'd have popped by and mentioned it before I wandered off
<elfy> release that is
<wxl> i already mentioned about lubuntu
<wxl> aaaaaaaaaagain.
<elfy> :)
<wxl> this after my constructive concern over things not getting done on time was not well-received
<wxl> perhaps this is my punishment for being concerned that the system isn't work
<wxl> ing
<wxl> they sort of took it as a personal attack.
 * wxl sighs
<elfy> mmm
<wxl> wtf
<elfy> what's up?
<wxl> !info leocad-parts | recommend of leocad
<ubot5> recommend of leocad: Package leocad-parts does not exist in utopic
<wxl> i've never seen it say "package not available"
<wxl> ebooks are $5 at packt btw folks
<wxl> couple qt books, one on gnome, buncha python stuff, test driven development, etc. just saying.
<wxl> ok time for bed
<elfy> no idea what packt is - nor $ :D
<elfy> night wxl
<noel> anyone know how to get ubuntu to boot on its own?
<elfy> noel: what do you mean?
<noel> anyone know how to get ubuntu to boot with out bootig from flash drive
<noel> its will not boot up automatically
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-26
<elfy> dkessel: at some point could you look and see if something you did when fixing the qa pages might be a cause for bug information not updating
<elfy> bug 1403976
<ubot5> bug 1403976 in Ubuntu QA Website "Bug info not updating on iso-tracker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1403976
<elfy> I doubt it is
<dkessel> elfy: iirc there is a cron job or something that updates bug info from launchpad regularly. This sounds like that job fails
<dkessel> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa-website-devel/ubuntu-qa-website/drupal7-rewrite/files/head:/scripts/
<dkessel> There is the script. Maybe this fails because of some change.
<dkessel> Will comment on the bug
<elfy> dkessel: cool - thanks :)
<elfy> would perhaps sound right - iirc it was all working ok prior to the qa trackers going down while they did the drupal thing
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-27
<ianorlin> is iso.qa.ubuntu.com supposed to take me to an install.php page with what looks like drupal logo
<ianorlin> get same with packages.qa.ubuntu.com
<ianorlin> ok it seems anything in front of .qa.ubuntu.com gives me a drupal install site
<wxl> iso tracker is down :(
<teward> wxl: oop, sucks for you?
 * wxl shrugs at teward 
<teward> wxl: at least you didn't have your firewall crash on you for no reason
 * teward has been repairing his network for a good portion of the day
<wxl> heheh definitely didn't
 * wxl is trying to figure out how the heck to install apps in chromium os
<teward> and then on my rebuilding i botched the firewall ruleset and spent an hour beating my head against the rules only to figure out i disabled UDP packets by accide
<teward> nt
<teward> so I felt stupid
<teward> anyways i digress
<wxl> iptables?
<teward> nope, pfsense appliance at the edge
<wxl> mmmmmm mmm pf
<wxl> you'll be fine ;)
<teward> wxl: rather have the appliance with snort on it and the 18 vlans i need
<teward> rather than a cisco
<wxl> heheh
<elfy> if anyone comes here talking about the trackers being wrong - I've pinged in the IS channel and filed an RT for it already
<Patrickdk> trackers are wrong! :)
<elfy> Patrickdk: try now :D
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-21
<flocculant> balloons: I see the last published qatracker task is done - all I've got left in my head is reporting one(s) re bug 1375456 - if you really don't want to go there then that's fine, but I'm done thinking now - off for the night - leave me a message yay or nay and I'll respond accordingly
<ubot5> bug 1375456 in Ubuntu QA Website "no way to subscribe to daily reports for a particular product" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375456
<flocculant> nice to see the tasks being done - \o/ from me
<flocculant> cya :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-24
<adueppen> I have a problem with performing a test on the amd64 lubuntu alternate ISO. It installed properly but is now refusing to boot into a GUI. How should I report the bug?
<adueppen> OK nevermind I think I found what the issue was
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-25
<teward> i found an interesting issue in the ISOs today
<adueppen> teward: well technically I was the one who found it if you're talking about #1529285
<teward> close bot not
<teward> though its on the server iso
<teward> didn't find a dupe, but i'm not at full strentgh, hangover and crap
<teward> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1529297
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1529297 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "[Xenial] 2015-12-25 Server ISO leaves 'deb' line for CDROM uncommented after install" [Undecided,New]
<teward> CDROM line left over, is that yours?
<teward> oh
<teward> nope diff :)
<adueppen> teward: I was the one who found 1529285, but phillw reported it
<teward> adueppen: well phillw's reported a sources.list headache
<teward> on the Lubuntu ISOs and tasksel after install, which I sorta replicated on the Server ISO
<teward> so it's more 'global' than just one flavor's ISOs
<teward> adueppen: any chance the issues your bug and phillw's complaints were are actually because of a sources.list screwup with the cdrom lines being uncommented?
<teward> (tasksel AFTER installation completes, was the latest issue)
<teward> (see phillw's chan or lubuntu-devel)
<adueppen> teward: I wouldn't know since I am admittedly pretty new to this
<teward> ok
<adueppen> now I'm off to do some ubuntu gnome QA for GCI
<teward> ianorlin knows their stuff :)
 * teward goes to fix VMware
<teward> adueppen: we traced it to be the issue i filed a bug on, ues :)
<adueppen> OK
<teward> (so same root cause, but meh)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-12-27
<chatter> hey guus
<chatter> hey guys
<chatter> allah is doing
<chatter> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
#ubuntu-quality 2017-12-27
<wxl> hey flocculant any reason why this fix shouldn't be applied to all upgrade testcases? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1347801
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347801 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "No upgrade option on "Installation type" screen" [Undecided,Fix released]
<flocculant> wxl: no reason - other than no-one's bothered with it
<flocculant> the trouble with the tracker stuff is that there's not really anyone canonicalish that cares much now that balloons is gone - from what I can tell
<wxl> flocculant: maybe i shouldn't care then? XD
<flocculant> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-12-31
<wxl> omg i just realized the timestamp on the iso tracker is set so some weird thing wth
<wxl> it's set to like thailand!!!
<flocculant> wxl I tested some 15 minutes ago - timestamp is east coast US - which is mad - should be UTC
<wxl> i just did one and got 2017-12-31 12:46
<flocculant> also I did an mp to reword the testcase 'bug' line
<wxl> and that is indeed eastern
<flocculant> yup - foreign time
<wxl> ah yeah oops if it were thailand it would be next year XD
<flocculant> it's 17:48 obviously
<wxl> you mean it's 9:48.
<flocculant> wxl: probably so :)
<wxl> obviously.
<wxl> XD
<flocculant> ha ha
<wxl> so should i file a bug against the tracker for this? it's utterly stupid
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> I report things against the website - knowing that there's more chance of me winning the eurolottery
<wxl> hahahhahahah
<wxl> well
<wxl> hey
<wxl> uhhhh
<wxl> harumph
<flocculant> so up to you if you want to stand next to me - beating head against the wall - good to have company :)
<wxl> i'll take that as a yes XD
<flocculant> ack
<flocculant> I'll be cleaning up manual testcase bugs soon - invaliding loads from way back
<wxl> yay
<flocculant> 34 studio ones for example
<flocculant> and done
<flocculant> wxl: happy new year - off for the day now :)
<wxl> see you next year flocculant :)
